# Lo Man Kam/Gorden Lu?



## avengingbeagle (Dec 4, 2015)

hey guys,

Does anybody know anything about/have experience with either of these guys or their lineage? Apparently Lo Man Kam is a nephew of Ip Man. I'm not sure who he was taught by. 

His son is a guy named Gorden Lu and he happens to run the only wing chun school near me. From what I've seen so far, it looks good. I plan on checking out a class soon but figured I'd see if anyone here knew anything about them.

Thanks.


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 4, 2015)

avengingbeagle said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Does anybody know anything about/have experience with either of these guys or their lineage? Apparently Lo Man Kam is a nephew of Ip Man. I'm not sure who he was taught by.
> 
> ...



I think LMK was trained by Yip Man. 
His son Gordon teaches his dad's version of WC but he also has extensive training from Duncan Leung which may also be present in his methods. Definitely worth a look. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## avengingbeagle (Dec 4, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> I think LMK was trained by Yip Man.
> His son Gordon teaches his dad's version of WC but he also has extensive training from Duncan Leung which may also be present in his methods. Definitely worth a look. Let us know how it goes!



Yeah, I thought I read LMK was trained by Ip Man but wasn't sure. I've heard people say Ip Man wasn't fond of teaching family. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 4, 2015)

avengingbeagle said:


> I've heard people say Ip Man wasn't fond of teaching family. Is there any truth to that?



Hmmm...hadn't heard that before. Interesting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2015)

Lo Kam Man > Gordon Liu (Lo Kam Man's son)

List of Yip Man Students


----------



## KPM (Dec 4, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> I think LMK was trained by Yip Man.
> His son Gordon teaches his dad's version of WC but he also has extensive training from Duncan Leung which may also be present in his methods. Definitely worth a look. Let us know how it goes!


 
^^^^What he said!    Never met Gordon but have seen him on video.  Looked like good stuff.  I'd go see him if he was close to me!  His methods are a combination of his father's and of Duncan Leung's.  Look up "Applied Wing Chun" on youtube and you'll find all kinds of vids to check out.


----------



## geezer (Dec 6, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Hmmm...hadn't heard that before. Interesting.



My old Chinese sifu told us that Chinese sifus often did not directly teach their sons ... too much conflict. Better to let an uncle, etc. teach them_ if_ they want to learn.

My son has no interest in what I do. I tried him in wrestling, escrima, and WC. He finally chose TKD. And he has expressed an interest in HEMA. Kids, at least _American _ kids, will follow their own inclinations. I suspect that Chinese kids are not so very different. I doubt that GM Yip Man's parents were very keen on his interest in WC.


----------



## avengingbeagle (Dec 6, 2015)

geezer said:


> My old Chinese sifu told us that Chinese sifus often did not directly teach their sons ... too much conflict. Better to let an uncle, etc. teach them_ if_ they want to learn.
> 
> My son has no interest in what I do. I tried him in wrestling, escrima, and WC. He finally chose TKD. And he has expressed an interest in HEMA. Kids, at least _American _ kids, will follow their own inclinations. I suspect that Chinese kids are not so very different. I doubt that GM Yip Man's parents were very keen on his interest in WC.



Kung Fu movie fanatic here! This is indeed a common trope in the classic martial arts films. Examples being: 'Challenge of the masters', 'Legend of a fighter', 'Executioners From Shaolin'(kind of. He learns from mom but not dad), etc.


----------

